# New Yarn Bowl



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

Would you use it ?


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

Can't say I would. YUK!


----------



## vrykwlnana (Feb 17, 2014)

ewwwwww I don't think so !!!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I would use it. It's different and it's sure to start a lot of conversations.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I wouldn't choose it, but I would probably use it.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

NO


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Too ugly.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Love it! Yes, it's somewhat gross (think about using it with yellow or green bulky yarn), but don't we all knit with something we call yarn barf?


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

Conversation starter for sure


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

not really


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I have seen this one as someone's avatar.


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

waya said:


> Would you use it ?


A better question might be "would you pay for it?" I checked out similar yarn holders on Amazon and the least expensive was at $40.00 to start, with many much more expensive. And, for all you thrift store miners out there, have you seen any for sale second hand? I guess those that buy, will keep. Or they get broken.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

No, I would not use it. I find it disgusting. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm just perverse enough to use it! I think it's a hoot.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

That is hilarious! Of course I would Use it! Not only THAT, I would make SURE that everyone that came to my home noticed it... Especially my kids teenaged friends... They would laugh for sure!!!!!!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Padittle said:


> Yeah, I'm just perverse enough to use it! I think it's a hoot.


Me too.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> That is hilarious! Of course I would Use it! Not only THAT, I would make SURE that everyone that came to my home noticed it... Especially my kids teenaged friends... They would laugh for sure!!!!!!


Oh yeah, I can see that teens would get a big kick out of it.
I'll stick with something "beautiful" to look at.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

No. Having a cold is bad enough but having a reminder of it sitting before me - no thnx.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

no


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

No - but not because it's 'butt ugly' as Mom always said but because if you make an error and need to get to your yarn - it doesn't have the "J" slot I prefer. The thought of green yarn was awful though........ick.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree!! UGH! YUK!!



jinx said:


> No, I would not use it. I find it disgusting. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is funny but not my taste.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

It would be a great bowl to hold candy at Halloween. I would not use any yarn bowl where you have to cut the yarn if you want to take the project with you, but you don't want to take the yarn bowl. I use a zip lock plastic bag. You just put the ball or skein of yarn in the bag and then zip it up all the way leaving a small opening where the yarn comes through. Keeps the yarn clean and your project very portable. If you are working on a small project, when you take it with you, the project can be put in the bag with the yarn keeping everything together.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Yuk, no!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute love it...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it's a hoot,yes i would use it like a shot.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't stop laughing at it. It is so awful!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Gross!! Kids would probably like it. I don't do gross!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

NO, its disgusting to look at it. If it was different than that then I would.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I wouldn't have it in the house--unless it were safely boxed up, like some other ugly things my husband won't part with!


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I definitely would. Of course, I kind of grew up around odd stuff like this.


----------



## P-Cat (Jan 5, 2015)

Gross! But I bet it would get the younger grandchildren's attention. They love gross stuff. LOL


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

My son found this on facebook. He remarked that it was pretty disgusting but thought the idea of using it to control yarn would be something I would find useful. That is when I checked on Amazon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

If someone gave it to me, sure, why not! Would I buy it? No.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

If memory serves, my son received a hairy stuffed animal, rat, from his brother. I guess it was like a gag gift. It is horrible and scary. This bowl makes me think of Ratty. If the kids can do zombies, they can handle this bowl.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

No, I would rather spend my money on a pretty yarn bowl or better yet yarn, since I don't see the need for one (for me).


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

silvrepen said:


> A better question might be "would you pay for it?" I checked out similar yarn holders on Amazon and the least expensive was at $40.00 to start, with many much more expensive. And, for all you thrift store miners out there, have you seen any for sale second hand? I guess those that buy, will keep. Or they get broken.


Don't know if I read it on KP or somewhere else; but a knitter used an old soup tureen. The size accommodates a large skein of yarn, it has a lid to keep it in place & there's a notch where the yarn can feed through. That's what I keep looking for at the thrift store, but haven't found one yet. Can't afford the pretty ones I've seen & I'd probably break it accidentally if it were glass or ceramic. My ideal yarn bowl would be made of wood, large, with a lid & unbreakable.


----------



## Sherrie58 (Mar 5, 2015)

No


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, I'd use. It's artsy in it's own way.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Definitely, I want one know..... :thumbup:


----------



## inotiknit (Jan 23, 2013)

Absolutely!!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Not in love with that one.


----------



## momswanson (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a houseful of grandkids, they think it is awesome, lololol!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure I would use it, but if it is something you are happy using, go for it. 
Everyone has their likes and dislikes.


----------



## cradleycreator (Apr 8, 2015)

not for me either but im sure someone would love it


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I like it. My daughter sent me a picture of it several days ago and I told her it was a "Keeper:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

this very well might become a collectors item, and end up on antique's roadshow..worth a small fortune. Take good care of it. lol


----------



## nannylor (Feb 22, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I would not use this gross object for anything, let alone a pretty yarn.


----------



## Jacqueline Gray (Nov 17, 2014)

YES! I love it! What a great conversation piece!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought about getting this one for my brother, who I taught how to knit. He would totally use it and laugh out loud every time!


----------



## CraftyShell (Jul 16, 2014)

I would definitely use this. Everyone needs a little bit of quirkiness in their lives.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Mad me laugh. I would use it, if I had it. I would not buy it as I am too cheap. Ok, I said it! I use a soup tureen that I found in a resale shop for 5 bucks. I like the idea of a wooden one better as I keep mine on the floor so it doesn't break.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Nope! I wouldn't spend my money on it, and wouldn't use it even if it was gifted to me. While I can appreciate the time that it takes any artist to create something, I still think it is gross.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's funny.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

They MUST be selling. You can find all sorts of these... Made by many different potters.....


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

There is a lady here whose Avatar is similar. It makes me laugh, so Yes on using it.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Nope, gross.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Gives me a chuckle every time I see it on someone heres avatar. I love it. !


----------



## Steph1955 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ewwwww. That's disgusting. Don't think I'll be purchasing that one!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

No. There is too much ugliness in the world. I want sights and sounds of beauty around me.


----------



## Rlane (Sep 12, 2014)

In a word "No"


----------



## Rlane (Sep 12, 2014)

In a word "No"


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

If you DONT think its funny.... I suppose you don't laugh when the dog toots all the way up the stairs? How about when your teenaged son burps the alphabet? If you put a cheerio in the toilet, my husband can make it spin with his pee... Not funny either, I guess.

There IS more, but I won't share... TMI already..... Lol


----------



## marthe (Nov 11, 2014)

I can hear my daughter trying to find my state of mind, depressed ,provocative or joking. Very discreet questions till she finds out my state of mind.My sister won't even mention it, or look at it in my presence, On her next visit, she will offer me one which she will call as close as possible to the real thing. Since i do not leave the house at all, she will offer once more to shop for me. I certainly would have fun with it and learn a lot more about the people around me-, I have to find one, I can hear the laughter when I will be playing making faces with the grand kids!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not my taste. What attracted you to it?


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

I think its funny and yes I would use it. Ugly but funny.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Absolutely. I love weird things.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

no - I like to relax when knitting and that face stresses me out


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> No. There is too much ugliness in the world. I want sights and sounds of beauty around me.


Good for you.... Just don't come to my house... I am raising 4 teenagers and there is NO beauty here... Piles of stinky sports gear/laundry, food being cooked in the kitchen all day... (Why WOULD they all have lunch at same time?!?!), no one cleans the bathroom because "it is HIS turn" and "it's FINE" or "I didnt MAKE the mess" or "I have to go now, I'm late... I will do it later/next time!". What DOES "sights and sounds of beauty" look/feel like?!?!?

Can I come to your house? Please?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

No


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## LoannDrake (Jan 7, 2013)

It would certainly get a lot of comments. Uck


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

No! Would not use it. Would not buy it. If given to me, _would get rid of it!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I probably would depending on what I was trying to convey and to whom.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Umm, maybe not.

Hazel


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

Consider it used. It posed for the photo. Now go to your cupboard and get a nice cereal bowl and use that instead.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Noooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

An absolutely ugly conversation piece. I wouldn't spend my money for it but if someone else spenT theirs.........


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It's funny but not my style.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

yes after i crochet a cover for it.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

not me, sorry but I think that is disgusting


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Good for you.... Just don't come to my house... I am raising 4 teenagers and there is NO beauty here... Piles of stinky sports gear/laundry, food being cooked in the kitchen all day... (Why WOULD they all have lunch at same time?!?!), no one cleans the bathroom because "it is HIS turn" and "it's FINE" or "I didnt MAKE the mess" or "I have to go now, I'm late... I will do it later/next time!". What DOES "sights and sounds of beauty" look/feel like?!?!?
> 
> Can I come to your house? Please?


Ha, ha Amy, this sounds so familiar at my DS & DIL's house and several other relatives with teenagers. As far as the yarn bowl, I have a few now, why not add to the collection with a "funny" one. Yes!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, it got a snort and a smile out of my grumpy 14 year old daughter.


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ugh!! Who makes these things?? No I would not use it, even if it was given to me. Just too ugly!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

1. No. I do not use yarn bowls that "capture" the yarn so that it can't be removed if I want to carry the project with me.
2. No, because the style doesnot appeal to me.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I love it and I would buy it and use it.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I wouldn't buy it, but if I'd get one I would probably use it. It will definitely start a conversation.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd put it in the garden with its face away from me and put a plant in it!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Ha! I'm a nurse... Honey I've seen worse things come out of worse places. Heck yes I'd use it!


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

I've been seeing it on Facebook and would love to have one!. OK, so I have a sick sense of humor, but hey, life is short!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

gggotta think about it,, everyone needs to be loved,,



Padittle said:


> Yeah, I'm just perverse enough to use it! I think it's a hoot.


----------



## justinevalla (Mar 3, 2015)

Why not? It's goofy!


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

No thanks


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Nope


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't use yarn bowls BUT, I have a weird sense of humor.
So I might have it for the shock value it would bring to friends.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Especially during cold and flu season but truthfully anytime I needed a laugh


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

Yuk! Gross,not cute,ewe! NO WAY!!!!!!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

its going viral http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332235-1.html


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)

ewwwww


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh, I don't think so.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

NO !


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd use it, but I probably wouldn't get much knitting done because every time I looked at I'd break out in snorting laughter!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

yeah, maybe.

i would just never use it with green or yellow yarn....


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

sorry, i dont like :thumbdown:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Afraid not.


----------



## Philli (Apr 11, 2015)

so cute


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

imoffcall said:


> yes after i crochet a cover for it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I love it. It is so ugly it is cute.


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

I would use it...where do I find it?


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Gross :roll:


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

Yep, I would use it. I think it is funny, and it makes me smile. And, as someone with many allergies, I can relate.


----------



## stenochic (Dec 18, 2014)

Love it! Kinda looks like me in the morning!


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

I sure would.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Saw this one on Crochet Crowd. Would not buy if given to me I might use it
Like someone
else said would start a lot of conversations.


----------



## pudspal (Dec 18, 2011)

I love it and yes I would use it


----------



## destimonahoward (Jan 23, 2015)

Absolutely! I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> That is hilarious! Of course I would Use it! Not only THAT, I would make SURE that everyone that came to my home noticed it... Especially my kids teenaged friends... They would laugh for sure!!!!!!


I'm with Amy I think its hilarious....my grandsons would lol.


----------



## SeniorBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

"OH" What a find! I'm so in Love with it, where did you find it at. Do they have grosser yarn bowls. Way Cool, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

No!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Funny but I am afraid I was barf if I used it!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Absolutely not. I already have four yarn bowls but wouldn't even let this one in the house.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I think it's funny in a strange sort of way. I wonder if I'm getting one for my birthday??? My daughter showed it to me from Facebook and wondered what I though. She's always trying to find something "different" for me.
bbk


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> If you DONT think its funny.... I suppose you don't laugh when the dog toots all the way up the stairs? How about when your teenaged son burps the alphabet? If you put a cheerio in the toilet, my husband can make it spin with his pee... Not funny either, I guess.
> 
> There IS more, but I won't share... TMI already..... Lol


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

This just goes to show: it truly does take all kinds to make the world go around! I fall in the "yes" group. I've wanted this yarn bowl since I saw it on KP as an avatar... can't remember whose.


----------



## Lesleyknits (Aug 9, 2011)

Absolutely NOT. But it did give me a good laugh


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Not me. I like pretty things. That would give me nightmares.

SEA


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

No, never, no-way! It's disgusting. Yuck!!


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes I would and laugh every time I sat down to knit ....a GOOD THING!


----------



## Claire13 (Mar 4, 2012)

Would love to have it. My family would all get a kick out of it.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

knitnshirl said:


> Love it! Yes, it's somewhat gross (think about using it with yellow or green bulky yarn), but don't we all knit with something we call yarn barf?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

Evie RM said:


> It would be a great bowl to hold candy at Halloween.


That's a good use for it! I use Ziplocs when I travel, but at home I have a beautiful wooden bowl carved with a J loop. I got it at a good price at Stitches 'n Stuff in Longview, TX, a LYS I'm hoping will be around a long, long time.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

No Way!!! Its just to gross for me.


----------



## D'fly (Oct 6, 2012)

My Son-in-law said it's yarn snot, LOL. Great fun!


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

Padittle said:


> Yeah, I'm just perverse enough to use it! I think it's a hoot.


I agree! In a heartbeat!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I really don't like this!


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

OMG that is so gross it is cute LOL


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

knitnshirl said:


> Love it! Yes, it's somewhat gross (think about using it with yellow or green bulky yarn), but don't we all knit with something we call yarn barf?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Yes I would use it just for giggles.....


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

cool


----------



## happy senior (Apr 16, 2014)

No. It makes me sick.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Love it! have already asked a pottery friend to make me one!!!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it and would definitely use it. Where can I get one?


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Yuk, not my style. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

NO &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes I'd use it, it's silly &#128512;


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I would not use it because it grosses me out. Isn't it rather crude? :thumbdown:


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

It reminds me of the snot blowing kids on AFV that are so gross. I'd say no to using it. :roll:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes I would.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I love it. But then I just love to shock friends and family lol!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mothers Roost said:


> Can't say I would. YUK!


I agree...YUK!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

no truly ugly i love the beautiful ones and the wooden ones they are a piece of art , this one just plain ugly


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Definitely! It's good not to be boring and use something that's totally functional and fun.


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

I would use it. It makes me smile.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

No its gross


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

waya said:


> Would you use it ?


Sure, why not?


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

it would drive my cat crazy, but i would use it


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Good for you.... Just don't come to my house... I am raising 4 teenagers and there is NO beauty here... Piles of stinky sports gear/laundry, food being cooked in the kitchen all day... (Why WOULD they all have lunch at same time?!?!), no one cleans the bathroom because "it is HIS turn" and "it's FINE" or "I didnt MAKE the mess" or "I have to go now, I'm late... I will do it later/next time!". What DOES "sights and sounds of beauty" look/feel like?!?!?
> 
> Can I come to your house? Please?


Good Heavens....all boys? Had 3 girls, 1 boy with my ex. Current hubby had 4 boys with his ex. Insane difference between living with teenage girls and teenage boys. Hang in there, it does get much better.


----------



## twopointysticks (Aug 6, 2012)

I would not use it. Creative, but not for me.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, most definitely! A real conversation piece.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

waya said:


> Would you use it ?


LOL¡!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WOULD. I THINK IT'S PRETTY FUNNY!😅😅😅


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

No ! Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

I love it. Hilarious


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

my daughter showed me this on facebook. I don't think I could use it.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

It is extremely creative but I'm not sure I would like one. But who knows, it is a great attention getter.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

waya said:


> Would you use it ?


Sorry, no way.


----------



## KentuckyCrafter (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree with the "would you pay for it" response! I would not pay for it; if given to me, sure why not. xxxo


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I would not use it and enjoy putting my yarn in crystal dishes.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Cute in a disgusting sort of way!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

jinx said:


> No, I would not use it. I find it disgusting. Just a personal opinion.


Me too.
Sue


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

No. Gross.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

No, but not because it's ugly, I just don't use a yarn bowl. I'd rather spend that money on something I would enjoy more.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd use it


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

I love it. It would make me smile everytime I saw it.
Would like to know where to get it.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I sure would. It made me smile. And anything that makes me smile is a good thing. Smiles are hard to come by sometimes.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I laughed out loud when I saw this --- so yes, I would use it. I no longer paint walls in neutral colors to please others. My kitchen cabinets are turquoise and they make me happy. I can picture my grandsons giggling when they see this yarn bowl. I might not keep it forever, but bringing laughter is precious to me and not taking myself or my home décor so seriously. I know it's not for everyone, but I would love to use it and see the reactions.


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

I collect face jugs, so it is right up my alley.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

I sure would use this yarn bowl. It is a conversation subject with lots of laughter. Bea


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd use it, but I think I'd have to put a bag over it, LOL!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I want it!!! Where can I get one???? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

NO turns me off.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> I want it!!! Where can I get one???? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not exactly the same but just as gross! http://www.etsy.com/listing/215176113/yarn-bowl-regular-wheel-thrown-hand?ref=rss


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Not exactly the same but just as gross! http://www.etsy.com/listing/215176113/yarn-bowl-regular-wheel-thrown-hand?ref=rss


Thanks! but oh-oh the price $60 guess I'll be happy with just a picture of it...........it was worth a good laugh. :lol:


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Yes,I would use it. I think it is so funny.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Hilarious, would use if given it but would not pay for one.


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

:roll: Yeap, I would....I think it's a hoot!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Cutest thing I've ever seen! Years ago my son gave us a Tiki tissue box cover where you pull the tissue through the nose of the Easter Island face. We still enjoy and laugh over that box cover. In this house we'll never out-grow the juvenile humor :lol:


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes I would. Definitely a conversation piece.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

No, YUK


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

Not for me even if it were free


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

No, I think it's gross.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

No, not for me.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, I would use it. It's hysterical.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> If you DONT think its funny.... I suppose you don't laugh when the dog toots all the way up the stairs? How about when your teenaged son burps the alphabet? If you put a cheerio in the toilet, my husband can make it spin with his pee... Not funny either, I guess.
> 
> There IS more, but I won't share... TMI already..... Lol


I want to hang out with you! You would be fun. I taught my daughters how to make fart sounds under their armpit.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

I think it is gross! Yuck.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Gross. No I would not.


----------



## Scubajnke (Mar 24, 2015)

Nope. UGLY!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Good for you.... Just don't come to my house... I am raising 4 teenagers and there is NO beauty here... Piles of stinky sports gear/laundry, food being cooked in the kitchen all day... (Why WOULD they all have lunch at same time?!?!), no one cleans the bathroom because "it is HIS turn" and "it's FINE" or "I didnt MAKE the mess" or "I have to go now, I'm late... I will do it later/next time!". What DOES "sights and sounds of beauty" look/feel like?!?!?
> 
> Can I come to your house? Please?


Sounds like a perfectly normal, beautiful family to me. But yes you are welcome to come to my house. You can keep my clinically depressed agoraphobic husband company and do the housework he never helps with. Or you can help care for my 16 year old granddaughter. With multiple birth defects and mind of a 2 year old she requires all the attention one gives a toddler including diapers. 
Knitting is a lifeline for me. I love the beauty of the yarn and delight in the emerging patterns. 
There are so many beautiful yarn bowls. Why have one with a hideous face staring at you?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Friederike said:


> Cutest thing I've ever seen! Years ago my son gave us a Tiki tissue box cover where you pull the tissue through the nose of the Easter Island face. We still enjoy and laugh over that box cover. In this house we'll never out-grow the juvenile humor :lol:


YOU are welcome at my house any time!👍👍


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes I think it is great! The person that made it diffenlity has a sence of humor!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I got a yarn bowl made by Alan of Earth Wool and Fire--there's where to get the yarn bowl of your dreams.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't think I could look at it so I know I would not use it.


----------



## Granny B (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not to sure I'd use it, although nicer than what I have at home.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

waya said:


> Would you use it ?


A RESOUNDING YESSSS!!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: I actually have a similar item for separating egg yolks from whites --- poor little man face with dark rings under his eyes & you guessed it, egg whites come out his nostrils! It's completely hilarious (albeit mildly grotesque!)


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

I wouldn't buy it. But. It looks like something a grandson would choose for his Grandma who knits. So I would have to use it at least once then put it up for show [and later put it in a drawer--so it wouldn't get "hurt"]..... :-D


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

waya said:


> Would you use it ?


Yes because it's different and has character. The potter certainly has a sense of humor.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

knitonefl said:


> I would use it. It's different and it's sure to start a lot of conversations.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

g r e a t ,turtle!. like your thinking, kind !!!!!!!!!
bets


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Bombshellknits said:


> I want to hang out with you! You would be fun. I taught my daughters how to make fart sounds under their armpit.


I want to hang out with both you and Amy lol. I made dog poop out of toilet paper roll with my grands. Then we planted it on the toilet seat. Who wants to grow up?


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

It creeps me out!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

piebirdsue said:


> I want to hang out with both you and Amy lol. I made dog poop out of toilet paper roll with my grands. Then we planted it on the toilet seat. Who wants to grow up?


I don't want to grow up. I finally got the stick out of my butt and started enjoying life. If I didn't already have a yarn bowl, this one would be on my Mother's Day list. And I would put it in my camper if it wasn't breakable.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very interesting to read all the different opinions on this particular yarn bowl. Everyone has their own tastes and that is why it is so great to see these topics on KP. I personally would like this yarn bowl but only in someone else's home!


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

piebirdsue said:


> I want to hang out with both you and Amy lol. I made dog poop out of toilet paper roll with my grands. Then we planted it on the toilet seat. Who wants to grow up?


 May I join this group with you, Amy, friederike, and bombshellknits ? We would really have fun.

By the way, I lived in LI and Rockland Co. NY--where in NY are you, and you, Amy?


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes! If I used a yarn bowl, that is.

The 'would you pay for it?' is another question altogether. I mean, really, think of how much yarn could be bought with that $40. <g>


----------



## OResmerelda (Jan 16, 2015)

Friederike said:


> Cutest thing I've ever seen! Years ago my son gave us a Tiki tissue box cover where you pull the tissue through the nose of the Easter Island face. We still enjoy and laugh over that box cover. In this house we'll never out-grow the juvenile humor :lol:


IIRC I bought this as a gift for my mother. She said it arrived broken, but now I have to wonder...


----------



## tayloriv (Aug 10, 2013)

No


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

gross... wouldn't use......


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

I say yuck to this also.
There are so many talented artistic people, let's support them.


----------



## koolgreatgranny (Aug 12, 2011)

waya said:


> Would you use it ?


 :lol: I don't know how I missed this. I love the yarn bowl. It fits the category of "so ugly it's cute". I definitely would use it. It's great!
Linda


----------



## Pcorvello (Mar 23, 2015)

Ugly and all that......but boy it made me laugh....out loud!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Funny? Maybe. In any kind of good taste? None. There was a pottery face-shaped tissue holder on the wall of my friends' B&B when they bought the inn. You pulled the tissue from the nostril. The previous owner had the tackiest taste and as in-house designer this among other obviously dreadful (and often insulting to guests) things went out. Stuffy as you may think I am, would I use this instead of my beautiful one-of-a-kind Steuben crystal vase? Guess. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------

